# lol irony: Police Officer Bruce Bowen Kills 25-Year-Old Anthony Johnson



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/0906/358825.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Stack, how'd you find that?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I would laugh, except that's in my area.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I would laugh, except that's in my area.


I wouldn't worry about it - unless your name is Anthony Johnson. :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


 Why are you quoting all your posts Saint?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Why are you quoting all your posts Saint?


 Why the hate Dre, why?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Why the hate Dre, why?


 I'm just joking man, chill


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Why the hate Dre, why?


How come everytime someone comments on your posts you contribute it to hate? :woot:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's a joke, a lot of kids say that nowadays :laugh:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

You think everyone hates you. Thats not a good way to live life, lol.. but anyways Yeah, thats a funny story in a... sad way, if that makes sense. The Irony!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Could this be a sign?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In related news, the referees still didn't call anything


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> In related news, the referees still didn't call anything


Bad news: On white pages.com, I found 3 pages of D. Wades in Texas alone. :evil:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Bad news: On white pages.com, I found 3 pages of D. Wades in Texas alone. :evil:


Have you tried to look up "Anthony Johnson?"

:clown:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tersk said:


> In related news, the referees still didn't call anything


Oh SNAP! 

That was good I have to admit. lol, biased, but really funny


----------

